# What do you think my new puppy Trigger has in him? Gordon Setter? Doberman? Rott?



## trigger_mix (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey, I just got a new puppy Trigger! The rescue agency told me that hes is a Gordon Setter mix, but they thought he may have some Rottweiler in him. I think he definitely has some Lab in him based on his coat and tail and webbed feet. Do yall think he is a gordon setter/lab, rottweiler/lab, doberman/lab, or some other mixture? thanks!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like a doberman puppy to me. Perhaps not well bred but I don't think I see anything other than doberman.


----------



## WTFCas (Jan 20, 2012)

I think he looks full dobe as well. He's a cutie!


----------



## trigger_mix (Feb 8, 2012)

im pretty sure hes a mix, but i dont know why they said gordon setter mix unless the agency saw something that i dont. they originally said he was a rottie mix but i dont see that either


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

He could have lab in him. Not all shelter people are good at identifying breeds.

Doberman Puppy









Gordon Setter Puppy









Rottie Puppy










*none of these images are mine, got them from google


----------



## trigger_mix (Feb 8, 2012)

that dobie looks just like him!


----------



## trigger_mix (Feb 8, 2012)

trigger has webbed feet does that mean he as lab in him or do dobes have webbed feet?


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Eh, technically no, not in the way that labs do. They do have some webbing though. Dreizehn has a little bit but it doesn't exceed more than maybe 1/2 the length of his toes.


----------



## trigger_mix (Feb 8, 2012)

this is how long his webbing is


----------



## Vinat (Jun 22, 2009)

from what ive read webbed toes is really common among lots of breeds of dogs so it's not a good thing to use to indicate breed. ive found that body structure and head shape go a lot farther in terms of deciphering a breed.

i'd say your puppy does look a lot like a pure doberman, but it'll be easier to figure out when the dog is fully matured. puppy features change fast and sometimes drastically.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Hard to tell yet - but the shape of his head/ears looks more Setter-ish to me. Maybe he's GS & Dobe? 

A cutie patootie either way! =)


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

PatchworkRobot said:


> *none of these images are mine, got them from google


Ok, good. I thought you'd been holding out on us, and was starting to get upset.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Very much resembles dobie to me too, however I noticed his coat his a bit more long/rough than most purebred dobie puppies I've seen, so either he's poorly bred, or perhaps one parent was a purebred dobie, and the other a mix dobie. Tough call though, he's beautiful!


----------



## trigger_mix (Feb 8, 2012)

PackMomma said:


> Very much resembles dobie to me too, however I noticed his coat his a bit more long/rough than most purebred dobie puppies I've seen, so either he's poorly bred, or perhaps one parent was a purebred dobie, and the other a mix dobie. Tough call though, he's beautiful!


He was not advertised purebred, or even dobie at all so I'm sure he's a mix cuz they told us gordon mix. So do y'all think it could have been a dobie with some lab in it?


----------



## trigger_mix (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for their imput! Keep them coming! Well since I dont know much about dobermans does anyone have any good information on them? Like raising them or behavior or how big they get? I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

trigger_mix said:


> He was not advertised purebred, or even dobie at all so I'm sure he's a mix cuz they told us gordon mix. So do y'all think it could have been a dobie with some lab in it?


Unless this rescue group has some kind of proof he is infact a gordon setter mix, I'd say he's most likely to be a dobie (purebred or mix) than a gordon setter and that gordon setter was just a wild guess based on the fact he resembles one (minus long shaggy hair). When most people think of a doberman they probably think docked tail, ears, short coat, etc, but they are all born with long tails and floppy ears..

anyway I don't really see any lab or anything else but doberman in him at the moment, its very possible he is a mix of some kind but I wouldn't be surprised if he was just a poorly bred doberman either, or a 3/4 dobie mixed with something else, but I can't put my finger on anything else. It is really tough to tell with most puppies for sure, you will get a better idea as he matures and fills out.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Right now he looks like a purebred dobie but that could change. And its even possible that he is a mix but the other breed(s) won't show up. I know someone that had a known mixed breed litter of pups and they all grew up to look like purebred samoyeds. Genetics are funny like that.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

PackMomma said:


> Very much resembles dobie to me too, however I noticed his coat his a bit more long/rough than most purebred dobie puppies I've seen, so either he's poorly bred, or perhaps one parent was a purebred dobie, and the other a mix dobie. Tough call though, he's beautiful!


While it is more likely that he is mixed (I'm guessing dobie x dobie/lab) and/or poorly bred, there is such thing as a coated doberman. It very rarely pops up. 

This is Jackson who is a dog up for adoption at a doberman rescue in Florida, Doberman Rescue Alliance. He's "coated"


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

trigger_mix said:


> He was not advertised purebred, or even dobie at all so I'm sure he's a mix cuz they told us gordon mix. So do y'all think it could have been a dobie with some lab in it?


A lot of rescues will pick a similar looking but non-"scary" breed to help up a dog's adoption chances and to make the paperwork show a breed that doesn't have quite so many restrictions on it (apartment rentals, home owners insurance etc often list Dobes as a banned breed)

Looks all Dobe to me; aside from that, Gordon Setters aren't exactly a common breed and especially not common to end up in a shelter.


----------



## trigger_mix (Feb 8, 2012)

does anyone have any good information on Dobermans? or any good websites aobut them that i can check out? thanks!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

here's a start.. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/doberman.htm


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

The Doberman Pinscher Club of America has a great website that is FULL of good information. There are also at least 4 doberman specific forums forums on the internet, some more active than others. Those would be DobermanTalk, Doberman-Chat, Gentle Doberman, Doberman Hub, and USADobermann. The last one is specifically a working dog forum where the rest are more general. If you Google "Doberman Forum" or any of the specific names you'll find the sites.


----------



## trigger_mix (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks guys for all the great advise! I love my puppy trigger, hes growing so fast! hes almost 5 months and is 34.5 lbs. (when we got him a week ago he was a little under weight).


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks doberman to me I don't see Gordon at all. Just in the coloring, but dobermans are black and tan too.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Trigger looks very much Doberman to me also. If he were a mix it would be a very tiny percentage that shows right now. He looks more purebred to me. Sorry I missed this thread due to my internet messing up. He is beautiful!


----------



## Bmax1347 (Apr 13, 2013)

We have a golden chow mix named Trigger . We just adopted a puppy who's mom is lab but looks like Rottweiler or shepherd. Curiosity got the better of us so we ordered a dna test on amazon for $60. Looking forward to the results! http://www.wisdompanel.com/. The insights mixed breed kit is what we did.


----------

